# Why



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

And people wonder why so many people hate professional sports. All found today.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3736356

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3736322


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

People always ripped on Randy Moss when he was in Minnesota, he looks like a saint compared to this guy, I thought Burress was a good guy, but he has been nothing but trouble this year for the Giants, makes a person wonder what they are thinking about :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

What kind of an idiot carries a glock with one in the pipe? especially into a club. The interesting thing here is what happens to Antonio Pierce.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just goes to show there should be gun control...............................For idiot wanna be ganstas!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Why the hell can these guys not figure out how good they have it!!!?????


----------

